# Autres langages > Python > GUI >  Binding  XML/GUI ?

## rednik

Bonjour  tous  ::): ,

Je cherche  faire un HIM de configuration de donnes X, en lien avec un fichier xml qui contient cette liste de donnes et grer ainsi un chargement/sauvegarde facile et rapide (dans l'idal). 

Le problme est que chaque donne X peut avoir un type A,B ou C et donc des donnes filles diffrentes selon le cas. La syntaxe n'est donc pas fixe.



```

```

Niveau nombre de lignes : on avoisine les 10 000. 

Pour le chargement en Python, j'ai utilis minidom et niveau rapidit je suis assez contente, mais je ne sais pas si c'est l'ida pour la suite. J'ai pour l'instant un chargement du xml dans les classes associes avec une arborescence de classes quasi similaire.

Existe t il une bibliothque qui permet un binding xml/gui ou  dfaut entre objets Python et GUI? Un genre de pretty visualiseur.

J'ai jet un oeil sur les diffrents tutoriels pour les GUI et les autres parseurs mais aucun ne semble apporter cette possibilit, ou alors j'ai mal cherch... 

Any idea ?  ::?: 

Merci  tous & bonne journe,

----------

